# Got conned! Bought IH and guy doesnt even know model



## Bjohns10 (Feb 25, 2021)

I bought a IH utility tractor. It was painted so the model number is not visible. I was able to locate the plate on the right side with the (possible) serial number 4208 S Y F F. Can anyone tell me what this means? I had to lightly sand it because it was painted over. The date imprinted on engine is 3.22.K. Is there anyway to tell the Model? I can't even purchase a repair manual because he couldn't even tell me what the Model was.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Here is a link to tractordata that may help you locate the tractor serial number. I think the plate you found may be for the engine!?!





TractorData.com International Harvester 606 tractor photos information







www.tractordata.com




Looks like a mid '60's tractor, 404,504 606 etc.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Serial number plate on the clutch housing on the right side of tractor.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Kind of a harsh title isn't it.
You bought a pig in a poke and now you think you got conned.
You've been told were the model plate usually is.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

LouNY said:


> Kind of a harsh title isn't it.
> You bought a pig in a poke and now you think you got conned.
> You've been told were the model plate usually is.


Sorry for your frustration, it's not like the same thing hasn't happened to me with the amount of used equipment I've bought over the years, so I'm going to spare you a lecture. Doesn't necessarily mean the guy was trying to con you. People tend to be more straight up, especially if you looked at it at their place, and you know where they sleep at night. Rub a little lacquer thinner on that fresh paint and it should come right off with out destroying the tag. The "Oh Crap" moment comes when you find two rivets where the ID tag used to be, or see grinder marks where the serial # was stamped into the frame.....

Help us understand what you mean by "won't start" and let's see if we can help. Won't turn over, or won't fire? If he delivered it, did it fire right up when he drove it off the trailer? I've learned to feel the engine for heat and then ask the seller.... "Show me how you been starting this thing" the first time I listen to a machine I'm buying run. From the background of the picture you posted, looks like you may be anxious to get at some dirt work with that bucket and that's adding to your frustration......


----------



## daddy frank (May 22, 2021)

Hi! just signed up myself to the community about a hour ago, so was cruising around checking things out, and came across your prob. You might have a 60ish 460 ute. It looks a lot like the one I have (headlights in the grill, not on the side) As far as your serial # the S stands for torque amplifier with provision for 540 r.p.m independent pto, the Y is hydraulic power supply 12 gal. per minute pump, and the F F means hydraulic power supply, 4.5 gpm pump ( I think this one refers to the power steering pump which is piggy-back in the belly with the hyd.pump). Also my information comes from a I&T shop service manual you can find at most farm and home stores, or they can order one for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## 60's Farmer (10 mo ago)

Looks like a 504 or 2544 vintage grill. hopefully just a simple fix for you. I bought a JD 50 this summer that ran great but died driving it off the trailer and int my yard. turned out it just needed points,


----------

